# Dual voice coil hookup



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Alright you audio guru's...If I have a single dual voice coil sub, and a 2 channel amp, is it better to bridge the amp? or run both channels on each voice coil? 

Sub: 12" Orion NT Carbon
Amp: Pioneer GMX922

Edit: saw this at the sticky..will this apply?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What kinf of amp is it and what impedance is it stable too in bridged mode? If it is 4 ohm then the series paralell arrangement you posted will work fine. Otherwise you can run one channel to each VC and it will be an easier load overall shoudl the amp thermal in bridged mode.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't find the specs, but I'm guessing that's a normal 2ohm stereo stable amp? If so, it doesn't really matter what you do. You can wire the sub in series as you have shown and bridge the amp to it, or you can wire each coil on each channel. You will get the same power and the same overall signal going to the speaker in both cases, but if it were me I would bridge the amp to the sub in series.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

It was one of their older Class A Amps. here's the archived link...

http://www.pioneerusa.com/pna/produ...B,00.html?compName=PNA_ProductDetailComponent

Right now, I have the amp bridged and run in parallel. + to + and - to -. Just wondering if there was better way.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

right now you're running that amp at 2ohm bridged, which it is not stable at. If you rewire to 8ohm, you'll get 1/4 the power that you're getting now, but your amp will thank you in the long run. You can leave it how it is but don't be surprised if your amp fries before too long.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> right now you're running that amp at 2ohm bridged, which it is not stable at. If you rewire to 8ohm, you'll get 1/4 the power that you're getting now, but your amp will thank you in the long run. You can leave it how it is but don't be surprised if your amp fries before too long.


He beat me to this one. That amp should not go below 4 ohms mono bridged. Your warning will be when it's thermal protective circuit keeps kicking in and shutting down your music.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Actually, this suckers been running for almost 3 years at this setup without a hickup (class A circuitry for ya). Just been too lazy to play with diff settings and all. I'll try it in series this weekend and see what 's better.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

SR20Demon cant he go...

"positive" from coil #1 to "negative" of coil #2then run the positive and negative off 1 coil only to the amp bridged? Wouldnt that hook up at 4 ohms?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> SR20Demon cant he go...
> 
> "positive" from coil #1 to "negative" of coil #2then run the positive and negative off 1 coil only to the amp bridged? Wouldnt that hook up at 4 ohms?


yes that would be 4ohm, but he would only have one coil hooked up (that wire from the coil 1 + to coil 2 - wouldn't be doing anything at all, it could be taken out and you would get the same wiring config), which would cut the thermal power handling of the sub in half.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlendNo27 said:


> Actually, this suckers been running for almost 3 years at this setup without a hickup (class A circuitry for ya). Just been too lazy to play with diff settings and all. I'll try it in series this weekend and see what 's better.


well alrighty then, some amps are stable at lower-than-rated impedances, looks like yours might be one of those amps. Just don't get too gain happy and it should be alright if it's lasted this long. Has it ever gone into thermal protection on you?


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

> well alrighty then, some amps are stable at lower-than-rated impedances, looks like yours might be one of those amps. Just don't get too gain happy and it should be alright if it's lasted this long. Has it ever gone into thermal protection on you?


Actually no. I am conservative when it comes to the gain as well. I like to bump for myself, not the people outside my ride. My sub seems to be getting enough power at just over half of the gain knob. Like I said though, I haven't really played with it in a long time. I'll try to tweak this up this weekend and comeback with results. These old timer components are the shit, they take a beating and keep on ticking.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

wired the sub in series just like the pic in the 1st thread. I had to turn the gain knob up a bit for the desired effect. First impression is that the sub sounded cleaner. I'll post more after a few more cd's.


----------

